# LOL my daughter sent this to me.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A funny story that is all too possible

We had this great 10 year old cat named Jack who just recently died. Jack was a great cat and the kids would carry him around and sit on him and nothing ever bothered him. He used to hang out and nap all day long on the mat in our bathroom. We have 3 kids and at the time of this story they were 4 years old, 3 years old and 1 year old.

The middle one is Eli. Eli really loved chap stick. LOVED it. He kept
asking to use my chap stick and then losing it.

Finally one day I showed him where in the bathroom that I kept my chap stick and explained he could use it whenever he wanted to but he needed to put it right back in the drawer after he finished because I used it sometimes several times a day. That year, on Mother's Day, we were having the typical rush around to try to get ready for church with everyone crying and carrying on. My two boys are fighting over the toy in the cereal box.

I am trying to nurse my little one at the same time I am putting on my
make-up. Everything is a mess and everyone has long forgotten that this is a wonderful day to honor me and the amazing job that is motherhood.

We finally have the older one and the baby loaded in the car, and I am
looking for Eli. I have searched everywhere and I finally go into the
bathroom.

There was Eli. He was applying my chap stick very carefully to Jack's rear end. Eli looked right into my eyes and said "chapped..."

Now if you have a cat, you know that he is right - their little bottoms do
look pretty chapped. And, frankly, Jack didn't seem to mind. And the only question to ask at that point was whether it was the FIRST time Eli had done that to the cat's behind or the hundredth!?!

And THAT is my favorite Mother's Day moment ever, because it reminds us that no matter how hard we try to civilize these glorious little ones, there will always be that day when you realize... they've been using your chap stick on the cat's butt


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Make you wonder....TMI at times is just that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's too funny. Sounds like those little guys would fit right in with my grandkids. Always funnier when it's not happening to you. My wife is still laughing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My side hurts DON___________SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I laughed for ten minutes and then giggled for a few more before I could post it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:clapclap:Hmmm..... another reason not to have kids!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here kitty kitty kitty.lol.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is great. I wish I had been there to witness this.

I know that one year I decided to leave my mother a gift for mother's day. I took those little poppy things (you see them around the 4th of july) that you throw at the ground and they pop. Well I always had mom and dad get me extras so that I had them throughout the year. well I woke up early and placed them under the little nubs on the toilet seat. Man when she went in to do her morning business after just having woke up you could hear the screams throughout the house. it was halarious. Somehow I was no where to be found until around lunch time (she didn't look in the woods).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to clear things up a bit, my daughter sent it to me, it was not her, as far as she is saying that applied the rooty tooty fresh from the booty chap stick. Perhaps she changed the names to infect the innocent. She is after all her fathers daughter.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That Right There is FUNNY I dont care who you are!!!!!


----------

